# What is a double het?



## rabbitwilson (Oct 19, 2008)

Can someone tell me what a double het is? I dont need the full genetics lesson, I know what a het is. Ive read about 50% het this and 100% het that, but I dont know what a DOUBLE het is?

Any help appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

het for two traits, hidden or expressed.

ie, normal het amel & anery (snow) if talking about corn snakes.

snow = visual double het


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

It means the animal is het for two genes - e.g. a Royal can look normal but be double het for albino and piebald.

If the two genes (in homozygous form) make a new morph (e.g. Anery B and Amel in corns makes a "Blizzard"), you could say the animal is double het for that morph - e.g. a "Normal double het Blizzard" is het for both Anery B and Amel.


----------



## ukboaconstrictors (Aug 9, 2008)

also dont for get it does not have to be a normal that has 2 hets it can be (example) albino boa het anery which then makes it dh snow 




luke


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

ukboaconstrictors said:


> also dont for get it does not have to be a normal that has 2 hets it can be (example) albino boa het anery which then makes it dh snow


Would that not be "Albino het Snow" though? It's only het for one thing (and is homozygous for albino)? I think I get what you're trying to say though...


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

when you have an amel corn snake het anery you can say 'het snow' as when you breed to a 'snow' or backcross then it will produce snows, that's what he means.

Caramel het *snow or amel+anery(A)* would be a better example.

*amel+anery(A) = snow*


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

ukboaconstrictors said:


> also dont for get it does not have to be a normal that has 2 hets it can be ...


A better example is the so-called dh sunglow boa. This snake has a salmon mutant gene paired with a normal gene and an albino mutant gene paired with a normal gene. As salmon is a dominant mutant gene, this snake does not look normal.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

ukboaconstrictors said:


> also dont for get it does not have to be a normal that has 2 hets it can be (example) albino boa het anery which then makes it dh snow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how can an albino that is het for 1 other morph be double het? it can't be het for albino if it is **** albino, therefore only het anery???


----------



## cannotstopbuyingballs (Dec 29, 2007)

Okay, If you want to get a visual albino pied ball python this is what you do !!

Breed an albino and a pied together, you will get a litter of snakes that are normal looking and 100% double het for albino pied.

Breed these double hets TOGETHER and you will get in THEORY.


1 Normal
2 Normal het albino
2 Normal het pied
4 Double het albino pieds
1 Albino
1 pied
2 Albino het Pieds
2 Pieds het Albino

1 PIED ALBINO thats a 1 in 16 chance and boy is could be so exciting , I am going to breed all my simple recessive morphs together to get double hets. I can't wait !!!


----------

